# Raced an Audi RS6



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

From 70mph and up he may has been creedping up on me but just a hair. From the line I got him by about two car lengths and then it was dead even.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

They are great cars. If it was chipped you would have had a much harder time.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> They are great cars. If it was chipped you would have had a much harder time.


..or even if it were _un_chipped and driven properly. Of course, drag racing is not the RS6's forte'...

Damn, I would love one of those...


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

My only gripe is the lack of a manual trans in them. AWD, TT, and all that luxury. great car


----------



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

At first I thought it was a S4 and I was pissed at my car. Once we stopped at the light I saw is was a RS6 and I was very proud of the GTO. Those things about 450HP i think. He didn't do a great job of brake-torque offthe line but I don't care. I'll take the W.


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I ran with one for about 20 miles on the interstate awhile back. Not racing... just cooperating at high speeds.

It's a nice looking, fast Q-ship. I definately would consider one if I had the bucks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> My only gripe is the lack of a manual trans in them. AWD, TT, and all that luxury. great car


Don't they have DSP, at least as an option?

Better than a clutched manual, that...


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

If you are refering to DSG, No they don't. Only the newer models have that. They do have the paddle shifters, but an older trans technology at this point. Still a monster of a car.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I ran against a S4 and beat him pretty easily. The RS6 is much faster than the S4 since it is twin turbo... Lucky you to run across one. And Conrats on beating him and/or at least hanging with.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Both the B5 S4 and RS6 are TT cars. The S4 is a 2.7TT and the RS6 is a 4.2 TT. Great cars. Newer S4's are straight up 4.2 V8 cars. Still good power


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> If you are refering to DSG, No they don't. Only the newer models have that. They do have the paddle shifters, but an older trans technology at this point. Still a monster of a car.


D'Oh!!

That'ws what I meant.

Drove an A3 with DSG and a BMW 330ci w SMGII...wow.

The future, be sure.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Pops was interested in a Porshe Boxter, but I convinced him all wheel drive plus the room for skiis was better in an S4 (Parents live in Reno, NV). So we went down to the Audi dealer and drove a 2005 S4. Holy Mother of God! That car can handle a corner like no other! Although my Goat was the center of attention on the lot, I had to admit the S4 beats the GTO in corning hands down - no questions asked! But you've got to shell out $50K+ for it.

I like my Goat because they don't have the torque/hp to keep up with us.... :cool


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, they are great cars. I was in the mood for real power this time around. That's why I got my GTO


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Yeah, they are great cars. I was in the mood for real power this time around. That's why I got my GTO


 :cheers amen brother. this is my first v8 and i am glad it is a 400/400 ls2 arty:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

The S4 I raced was a 4.2 V8 he lives in my neighborhood.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Great cars. Must have been a newer B6 or B7 model. I'm just not happy with the direction Audi took with the new look of the cars. Had to switch up.


----------

